# Primers for Blackhorn 209 Powder



## buttplate (Feb 3, 2021)

I am in need of some of these primers.

CCI 209M and Federal 209A.

I am in Monroe. If you have a couple hundred or so avaliable or know where I can buy some please email me at my84evo@aol.com

Thank you


----------



## frankwright (Feb 4, 2021)

Will Federal Premium 209 work?


----------



## buttplate (Feb 4, 2021)

According to the Blackhorn website they recommend CCI 209M and Federal 209A. I am not sure if the Federal 209A is the same as the premiums or not.


----------



## buttplate (Feb 4, 2021)

Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 4, 2021)

I use triple seven 209 primers and they have been great.


----------



## 280 Man (Feb 4, 2021)

buttplate said:


> According to the Blackhorn website they recommend CCI 209M and Federal 209A. I am not sure if the Federal 209A is the same as the premiums or not.



 What do you mean by the same as premiums? The 209A is a magnum type primer and work just as good. I have some of the 209A and they do just as good as the CCI 209M in my Optima V2.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 4, 2021)

shdw633 said:


> I use triple seven 209 primers and they have been great.


They may work great, but they are low powered primers and Black horn says use Magnum.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 4, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> They may work great, but they are low powered primers and Black horn says use Magnum.



My car says I should use premium gas too but it runs great on regular gas.  All I am saying is that I've been using Blackthorn in all four of my ml's including my Remington 700 Ultimate for many years and never had an issue with them not firing off the powder.


----------



## 280 Man (Feb 4, 2021)

Those 777 primers may work and if it was all I had I would use them, however I would have to "prove" them first and I would definitely use the BH209 breech plug.


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 5, 2021)

The Ballistic engineer for Western powder is a real good friend of mine Ill text him today and find out about the Federal Premium 209 primers, I know I shoot the BH 209 powder in my Sharps with a Remington large rifle primer and it shoots fantastic 
I will post what he says as soon as I talk to him


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 5, 2021)

pdsniper said:


> The Ballistic engineer for Western powder is a real good friend of mine Ill text him today and find out about the Federal Premium 209 primers, I know I shoot the BH 209 powder in my Sharps with a Remington large rifle primer and it shoots fantastic
> I will post what he says as soon as I talk to him


Will be interesting to hear his reply. Would also like to know his opinion of 777 primers if possible.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 5, 2021)

I've use Winchester 209 primers for years too


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 5, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I've use Winchester 209 primers for years too


When Blackhorn first came out, I bought 1000 Fed A primers. Still got plenty so never tried anything else.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 5, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> When Blackhorn first came out, I bought 1000 Fed A primers. Still got plenty so never tried anything else.



Bout the same with me.  When I switched over to BH in 2008 or so I bought a bunch of shotgun primers and havent thought much about it since


----------



## frankwright (Feb 5, 2021)

Reading on the Modern Muzzleloading Forum, a good many there say they use the standard primers with no problems. Your mileage may vary!

I rarely shoot my inline but when I did I used CCI 209M with Blackhorn and don't guess I tried anything else. At the time they were stacked up and cheap in any gun shop!


----------



## pse hunter (Feb 7, 2021)

i've used cci 209m in mine and i have some i could let go if you're willing to drive


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 8, 2021)

frankwright said:


> Reading on the Modern Muzzleloading Forum, a good many there say they use the standard primers with no problems. Your mileage may vary!
> 
> I rarely shoot my inline but when I did I used CCI 209M with Blackhorn and don't guess I tried anything else. At the time they were stacked up and cheap in any gun shop!


My way of thinking is that the chemical composition of the powder is not that hard to light. Problem is shape of powder creates huge amount of air space. Air space is the enemy of igniting burn rate retarded powders.


----------



## GregoryB. (Feb 8, 2021)

I have used triple 7,CCI and numerous other primers. This year I used Winchester and have never had a issue with any of them. In this crazy situation you had best grab what you can.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Mar 3, 2021)

When I fire off a Winchester 209 to foul the bore I can see the flame shoot out the muzzle of the 24" barrel of my inline in broad daylight.  That is just an observation.  I would think that kind of flame would light off anything combustible.  

I have also used the same Winchester 209s to fire off BH209 with great results.  Sometimes manufacturers just give recommendations as a plug to a sister company or just because someone is bound to ask so they preempt the question by just giving an answer.....any answer.

Any of the 209s mentioned here by folks who have had success with them and BH209 will work.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Mar 3, 2021)

shdw633 said:


> My car says I should use premium gas too but it runs great on regular gas.  All I am saying is that I've been using Blackthorn in all four of my ml's including my Remington 700 Ultimate for many years and never had an issue with them not firing off the powder.



Haven't read the whole postings, but we have to remove the RUM from the discussion, as that DOES NOT use a 209 primer, but rather uses a hotter LRMP.  Also, because of the long flame channel, through that *** nipple and breech plug, there's a high chance of hang fires.

Here's the deal on primers...........  you boys down south that have no clue what cold is (no you don't), have to realize that the manufacturer makes suggestions based on the overall majority of hunters/shooters, not just one specific local area, especially down south.
Take those low pressure T7 primers or any other primer designated as for "muzzleloader" up to Montana, the Dakotas, northern Wisconsin, or any other region where its COLD, you'll be really unhappy with how they function.


----------



## buttplate (May 21, 2021)

Thank you all for your input and leeds. I spoke to a member yesterday and think he will solve my need. Thank you all.

As info, the folks at Blackhorn said that while many "nonmagnum" primers will make their powder go bang I would get a more consistent ignition using a magnum primers and they did specifically recommend CCI and Federal. They pointed out that the more consistent ignition will improve the accuracy of my ML. Good enough for me so I began my search. Looks like I will be ready to hit the woods when time comes thanks to all.


----------



## shdw633 (May 21, 2021)

buttplate said:


> Thank you all for your input and leeds. I spoke to a member yesterday and think he will solve my need. Thank you all.
> 
> As info, the folks at Blackhorn said that while many "nonmagnum" primers will make their powder go bang I would get a more consistent ignition using a magnum primers and they did specifically recommend CCI and Federal. They pointed out that the more consistent ignition will improve the accuracy of my ML. Good enough for me so I began my search. Looks like I will be ready to hit the woods when time comes thanks to all.



Let us know if you find any, I have not had any luck finding those.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 21, 2021)

I have a CVA wolf and I had a lot of issues when I switched to Blackhorn.  I had hang fires with regular muzzleloader primers and even CCI muzzleloader primers until I switched to CCI shotgun primers.  Since then not a single issue.  All of this was even after I bought the breech plug designed for Blackhorn.  Could just be my gun, but that was my experience.


----------



## BarnesAddict (May 21, 2021)

Blackhorn users...........  Be sure to chip the carbon from your breech plug flash channel.  Regular cleaning WILL NOT clean the carbon from your flash channel.  Use a 1/8" drill bit BY HAND and run it to the bottom of the flash channel.


----------



## buttplate (May 22, 2021)

BarnesAddict said:


> Blackhorn users...........  Be sure to chip the carbon from your breech plug flash channel.  Regular cleaning WILL NOT clean the carbon from your flash channel.  Use a 1/8" drill bit BY HAND and run it to the bottom of the flash channel.


Very good information, thank you for sharing. 

I also have a CVA Optima pistol that has never been consistent.  I can't wait to use the magnum primers in it with Blackhorn 209 to see if it settles down. 

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Rich M (May 25, 2021)

Federal 209 Primers.  When I was reloading shotshells, these were the hottest they made.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 23, 2021)

I have never used anything but Winchester 209 in about 3 different muzzle loaders with both Triple 7 pellets and BH209.  Never had a failure to fire.  Have a Pedersoli 50, Encore 50 and a CVA wolf.  I did finally order the special breech plug for the CVA, but never had a misfire with the old one or new one.  I think those Triple 7 primers were actually less energetic than standard shotgun primers.

Rosewood


----------

